# Not sure if this sites here..but here it is aways



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks I was thinking about picking this up at Spencer's. I didn't see the other editions. They look interesting too. CC


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks Kittylady, I bought the Living Crytal ball setup this year on clearance at Party City for $3. Can't wait to try it out.

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------

